# KANE GROWS HIS HAIR BACK



## Kanemask20 (May 21, 2006)

Hey I just found this video and it looks like Kane is getting his Hair back What do you think ? Will the Mask come back ?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vi...Lc&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_130660


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn, he aged like 15 years, at least he can grow his eyebrows back.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Going by the comments, he shaved it off a few days back.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Well if you read all the comments it says he shaved it since the vacation.........Anyways I always wanted to see what a masked, bald Kane would look like, like Jason IMO.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

He looked better bald.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

He actually looks like a regular human being there.

Are those girls he's with his daughters? One on the right is damn hot.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm 24 and have been growing my hair for about 8 months, and it's nowhere near the length that old Kane's was.

If WWE want to get Kane's hair back naturally, Glen Jacobs will be an octegenarian before he accomplishes such a mission. I suspect that he just have a mask with hair attached.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Good to see he is enjoying himself because I never enjoyed watching him in the ring. He should retire.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

truk83 said:


> Good to see he is enjoying himself because I never enjoyed watching him in the ring. He should retire.


Wow, what a statement. I love Kane, and if all the wrestlers I dislike should retire... Well, the WWE roster would be 20 guys as much.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ay look it's Edge. lmao, Kane with hair looks too normal. The first pic was just lol. He looks like someone's dad.



haribo said:


> He actually looks like a regular human being there.
> 
> Are those girls he's with his daughters? One on the right is damn hot.


I'm not sure, but I think the only 'daughter' he has is a little step daughter that's like 4 years old.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Edge sighting!

Aye, growing your hair to shoulder length takes a long ass time. I doubt it's gonna grow back in time for Kane's return if they do intend to put his mask back on.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

eyebrows too.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

THAT, THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I never understood why he had to truly shave his whole head. He could have gotten a low cut and still look menacing.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Kane should come back bald, but with the mask and a beard. It would be a nice mix of old and new.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

truk83 said:


> Good to see he is enjoying himself because I never enjoyed watching him in the ring. He should retire.


Your opinion has been noted.
Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I never understood why he had to truly shave his whole head. He could have gotten a low cut and still look menacing.


Wanted to look like Uncle Fester I always assumed


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

It's too bad he shaved it off just recently. I would have liked to have seen Kane return with no mask, but with black hair. He could have dyed his hair black, and we could have gotten a different look from Kane with the short black hair.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Take care, Rogaine your hair!


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

He would probably wear a wig if he was bringing the mask back anyhow.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

He's starting to look like his old gimmick, Issac Yankem, again.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Index said:


> He's starting to look like his old gimmick, Issac Yankem, again.


Crap you beat me to it, Issac Yankem DDS XD


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I personally don't think he'll come back with the mask on to be honest. Didn't he say he had trouble breathing with it on?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I personally don't think he'll come back with the mask on to be honest. Didn't he say he had trouble breathing with it on?


That's why he returned in 2002 with the half mask thing. To this day, I still have no clue how he didn't suffocate in the 2001 Royal Rumble match.


----------



## cea3111 (Oct 8, 2011)

i never took kane as a serious wrestler i always looked at him as a comedian i think the guys got chops but hes a real funny guy to watch if you think of it in a contex as a funny man


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

I would be interested to see what they would do with him if he came back with the mask. but i don't think that it'll happen because theres really no need for the mask and one of the reasons he took it off is because he said it was hard to breathe and perform in it right? so unless they keep the same design but fix those mistakes i doubt he will keep the mask on for long if he comes back with it in the first place.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

In one of those pictures, he looks like a skinnier Brodus Clay.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Its Kane dammit and I hope he does come back
crazier than ever...and with mask and all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

His last run may be approaching, would y'all bitch if he ended the streak? :gun: :lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol he looks like Issac Yankem at the moment. I hope he returns with the mask or with some new monstrous make-over as he was becoming more humane and his character was really getting stale.


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

Who gives a shit about the mask? He got his world title reign, he should have retired once it was over...


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

So much animosity for a person that has been loyal and consistent throughout his career. I guess some of you can simply be classified as assholes.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

It would be nice if he wore the mask again or at least grew back his long hair. Oh well.

- Vic


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

He wont remask, but i agree he needs to revamp his character, bring in a new better them music, change his attire for something more sinister, and let him unleash punishment again, i know he puts over the young guys etc, but in the near future he'll be getting revenge on henry, so there is no reason he cant be a monster and dominate, wwe dont think, they let him beat undertaker, but lose to guys like rey and all da other guys, its stupid, but who knows, we may all be in for a shock


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He will never be able to grow his hair back the way it was. Part of being in your 40s.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope he returns with the mask.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He will never be able to grow his hair back the way it was. Part of being in your 40s.











son.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

he looks normal with a bit of hair!


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Screw the mask, bring him back as ABA Kane on a Harley.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

The Big Red Badass...hmm that would work..

on serious note, maybe they are planning something for the character of Kane. He looks normal having hair and all.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

masked Kane was a legend


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If he were to come back, I'd rather he didn't come back with the mask. I remember the night he unmasked in 2003. The mask with the fake hair attached to it looked so damn fake it was unreal. It pained me to watch that match with Kane with fake hair as opposed to his usual real hair. A mask with fake hair wouldn't work because it would be obviously fake and would annoy the shit out of me. Hopefully it's not just me who got annoyed by the fake hair back in 2003 for his unmasking. 

/rant.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

double post


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

haribo said:


> He actually looks like a regular human being there.
> 
> Are those girls he's with his daughters? One on the right is damn hot.


Yeah no shit eh? I believe the one you speak of is married. 

The guy is fun to listen to when talking politics too, he's not a dummmy like one may think he is due to his gimmick. I kinda hope he comes back and has an angle where he needs to "unleash the monster" again and brings back the one sleeve suit and mask and has a final run as the BIG RED MACHINE Kane instead of "Kane - some guy" like he has been for years. He's probably in the twilight of his career and I'd love to see him go out with a bang. Most fans are hugely favorable to the mask returning and they've teased it in the past year like twice now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. Its weird to see Kane look so...normal. 

Anyways, if they do put him back in the mask they have to do a segment where he gets burned. If he shows up wearing the mask then that will just be nothing more than a cheap ploy to sell merchandise. If they make some kind of story out of it, & try to make something out of his return in the mask, it might work.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe. They could just have him say he needs to "unleash the monster" and put it back on, go out there, and fucking destroy people. He should show up at the Rumble with it, throw twelve people out of the ring, and break his own record. 

I'm sure there are AT LEAST 12 jobbers (break his own record, yes) who need a quick exit from the rumble. Let Kane toss em out, it's not like he's ever hogged the glory with title reigns really. Let him own that Rumble record forever.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

No way he could grow it back to his original length without taking a few years off, mine was growing for about 15 months and was only about half of the original kane hair (I've since got rid of it)


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Kane does need to re-invent himself a bit and I hope he does come back masked, I remember a while back he was saying how he was feeling more human etc... so he could return with the mask on trying to get back to his dominant ass kicking self to get revenge on Henry. Either that or the american bad ass brothers of destruction show up on harleys and everyone marks out like never before!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Issac Yankem vs Undertaker at WrestleMania.*


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Punkatron said:


> I'm 24 and have been growing my hair for about 8 months, and it's nowhere near the length that old Kane's was.
> 
> If WWE want to get Kane's hair back naturally, Glen Jacobs will be an octegenarian before he accomplishes such a mission. I suspect that he just have a mask with hair attached.


It's taken me a year and a half to get mine to the length he had it back in the day. I doubt they're bringing back the mask, he's just letting it grow because he isn't working right now


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Isaac Yankem is making a comeback!!!!!!!

Seriously though, looks like he is enjoying the break he rightfully earned.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Remasking will do nothing for his character, wwe creative team actually making his character good will do wonders for his character, as a kane fan it pains me when glenn says his career is the best its ever been atm ( jobbin jobbin jobbin?) really???... come on wwe ur spose to be about listenin to the fans, then fuckin listen to us, revamp his character and unleash the monster (without mask) and as much as i respect him, fuck sake glenn stop putting over the young guys and reinvent urself so u leave with a bang, not remembered as a jobber


----------



## shadowtharapper (Feb 9, 2011)

Kaneniteforever said:


> Remasking will do nothing for his character, wwe creative team actually making his character good will do wonders for his character, as a kane fan it pains me when glenn says his career is the best its ever been atm ( jobbin jobbin jobbin?) really???... come on wwe ur spose to be about listenin to the fans, then fuckin listen to us, revamp his character and unleash the monster (without mask) and as much as i respect him, fuck sake glenn stop putting over the young guys and reinvent urself so u leave with a bang, not remembered as a jobber


No truer words have ever been spoken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Kaneniteforever said:


> Remasking will do nothing for his character, wwe creative team actually making his character good will do wonders for his character, as a kane fan it pains me when glenn says his career is the best its ever been atm ( jobbin jobbin jobbin?) really???... come on wwe ur spose to be about listenin to the fans, then fuckin listen to us, revamp his character and unleash the monster (without mask) and as much as i respect him, fuck sake glenn stop putting over the young guys and reinvent urself so u leave with a bang, not remembered as a jobber


Kane knows his time is up so no he's not retarded and should continue to put over the future.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lmao at one of the comments, 
"Hey, youre taller than Edge"
whodathought!?


----------



## freakout001 (Aug 29, 2011)

Kane growing his hair back? what do you mean by that. Let me tell you even in earlier times his hair was not original. It was just a big. He is a half baldy, then how can he grow back his hair?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

freakout001 said:


> Kane growing his hair back? what do you mean by that. Let me tell you even in earlier times his hair was not original. It was just a big. He is a half baldy, then how can he grow back his hair?


hair transplantation 

and he isnt THAT baldy so he can grew his hair 
why dont you watch the vid first before commenting


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

looks like Ted Dibiase, sr.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So this whole time he could grow his hair? I thought he was going bald


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

But I thought Edge and Kane hated each other because Edge tricked Kane into killing his father...


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

he has one hot daughter


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> But I thought Edge and Kane hated each other because Edge tricked Kane into killing his father...


No but Edge told him it was an accident and said soorey so Kane forgave him and now they're friends again :agree:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

He's looking like Val Venis.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

freakout001 said:


> Kane growing his hair back? what do you mean by that. Let me tell you even in earlier times his hair was not original. It was just a big. He is a half baldy, then how can he grow back his hair?


You're wrong. If you watch many actual Kane photos,you'll see the hair lines in his head. He is not hald baldy. And the wig was only for the unmask.


----------



## joeldanza (Oct 14, 2011)

thats cool


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

does anyone know when Kanes Actual return date is? I miss him


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

if i saw him in a place looking like that i wouldnt even recognize him. he looks so much different.


----------

